# Looking To Start Smoking A Pipe



## PINSONxc (Jan 30, 2009)

I have been enjoying cigars for a few years now but only being 19 have stayed away from pipe smoking. I have now had a change in heart and am looking to start smoking a pipe but need some major advice. I am having a hard time finding a reasonably priced pipe and need some suggestions on some good tobacco choices to start with. Also what kind of light is recommended I use a butane for my cigars but was not sure if something else would be a better call. Thanks for any help!


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

Get yourself a cob pipe, a tamper, and a good aromatic blend (one which you should read reviews on maybe). Once you've got those, load up and enjoy. If you're looking for briar you can't go wrong with a savinelli natural.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Cob, BCA, and a nail tamper = less than $20 for pure enjoyment :high5:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Go ahead and spend the extra money and get a decent briar pipe. The cob pipe is not to burn very hot!


----------



## PINSONxc (Jan 30, 2009)

Just purchased this pipe now have to get everything that comes along with it. Is it ok to smoke more than one kind of tobacco in a single pipe?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Before investing alot of money on pipes and tobaccos, make sure you enjoy it first, and learn how to smoke a pipe. Cobs are cheap and very "forgiving". If you have a local tobacco store, get some samples and try different things to see what you like. Talk to your tobaconist about smoking. Online retailers also have bulk blends and many have samplers. You can even get some over the counter brands like Captain Black, Carter Hall, Prince Albert, etc. to start out.

Get used to the techniques of pipe smoking...drying, packing, lighting, tamping, and smoking. The rest is easy. For lighting, I use stick matches and a Zippo. I wouldn't recommend a torch. 

In the beginning you can probably get away with one pipe as long as you let it rest (dry) in between smokes. Certain tobaccos will "ghost", leaving behind a flavor, such as aromatics and Latakia tobaccos, so you'll eventually want to have a few in your rotation...another reason to start with cobs.

Best of luck!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

I recommend that you read up the FAQ, it should have the majority of answers you're looking for.

In answer to your question: It depends.

Virginia tobacco generally doesn't "ghost" (transfer flavours) a whole lot, so you can smoke a bunch of Virginia in the same pipe and be able to pick up the different notes in each tobacco.

Burley is almost the same, maybe it ghosts a bit more, but if you have one pipe dedicated to burley you should be alright.

English and oriental, they're like a portal to another, darker world: You need a Irish preist (You can immitate one with a bottle of some whiskey/vodka/rum- there is a bit on cleaning in the FAQ) to clear out the flavour of english. English is so strong that some people dedicate different pipes to different blends.

Aromatics tend to ghost as well, so you''ll need a different pipe for them.

The solution to all of these? A good old (cheap) Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cob Pipe. If you treat it well, there is no ghosting between differnt blends. As you get further into pipes you can look into genuine Meerschaum pipes, they also don't ghost, though they do require a bit more care than your average pipe.


----------



## Couch-Commando (Dec 29, 2008)

I was in this same situation a month ago. I'm 18 and have just started smoking at college this year. Since cigars are expensive, I switched to pipes. I got a Savinelli and a pound of Lane 1Q tobacco and couldn't be happier. ipe:


----------



## PINSONxc (Jan 30, 2009)

Couch-Commando said:


> I was in this same situation a month ago. I'm 18 and have just started smoking at college this year. Since cigars are expensive, I switched to pipes. I got a Savinelli and a pound of Lane 1Q tobacco and couldn't be happier. ipe:


What kind of Savinelli did you get?


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Phil The Thrill said:


> The solution to all of these? A good old (cheap) Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cob Pipe. If you treat it well, there is no ghosting between differnt blends. As you get further into pipes you can look into genuine Meerschaum pipes, they also don't ghost, though they do require a bit more care than your average pipe.


I enjoy both of my Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cobs as much as my Bruyere Garantie Briar pipe.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Yep, get some cobs post around on here a bit and then eventually get into the "newbie tobacco trade" - you will get hooked up with a nice sampler of tobacco. 

I think pipes are great for younger guys because it can be very affordable and highly enjoyable... cigars are great too but at $3 a stick minimum it's tough to make it happen semi-weekly let alone daily... I smoke a bowl or 2 a day... a $5 cob and $20 worth of tobacco could keep me going for months.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

All good advice above. I second not making a big investment and to make sure you like it first with several samples.

I would have started with a COB myself if I had not been gifted a handmade briar.

The only thing I would add to what has already been said is that if you truly enjoy it consider a meerschaum pipe for your second pipe. Unlike a briar they can be smoked more than once a day and different blends can be smoked in the same pipe. The neat thing is if you take care of it it will cahnge colors and last a lifetime. They are also realatively inexpensive. I recently purchased 2 for under $30 each with shipping on ebay.

When you are ready to get a briar or two check out the estate pipes as well for good deals.

Good Luck,

Aaron


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

PINSONxc said:


> What kind of Savinelli did you get?


If you decide you like the pipe and you like smaller bowls and I can get off my butt and recondition this one, I have a nice Wally Frank sandblast I can send you. It's too small for me but it smokes very well. I'll cut the cake down to size (not to bare wood) alcohol-clean the shank and polish up the stem. I'll try to get to that this weekend. If you don't want it, it's still going somewhere. I hate to hoard pipes I never smoke when they could be in someone else's collection and getting fired up like they're supposed to!

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> If you decide you like the pipe and you like smaller bowls and I can get off my butt and recondition this one, I have a nice Wally Frank sandblast I can send you. It's too small for me but it smokes very well. I'll cut the cake down to size (not to bare wood) alcohol-clean the shank and polish up the stem. I'll try to get to that this weekend. If you don't want it, it's still going somewhere. I hate to hoard pipes I never smoke when they could be in someone else's collection and getting fired up like they're supposed to!
> 
> PM me if you're interested.


This is why I love this hobby! How often in our society do you see this kind of generosity?
Glad to see that this site didn't go to hell


----------



## PINSONxc (Jan 30, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> If you decide you like the pipe and you like smaller bowls and I can get off my butt and recondition this one, I have a nice Wally Frank sandblast I can send you. It's too small for me but it smokes very well. I'll cut the cake down to size (not to bare wood) alcohol-clean the shank and polish up the stem. I'll try to get to that this weekend. If you don't want it, it's still going somewhere. I hate to hoard pipes I never smoke when they could be in someone else's collection and getting fired up like they're supposed to!
> 
> PM me if you're interested.


Hey I probably sound like an idiot but I am not sure how to PM you, I went to your profile to try and leave you a message but could not figure out how!


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## PINSONxc (Jan 30, 2009)

For some reason I am not allowed to send PMs


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

Odd, dont know how to fix the problem... Maybe get one more post and somehow 10 is the magical number (I dont know)


oh, and I cant PM you either. I'll bet ten is the magic number


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

andrew said:


> Odd, dont know how to fix the problem... Maybe get one more post and somehow 10 is the magical number (I dont know)
> 
> oh, and I cant PM you either. I'll bet ten is the magic number


You beat me to it. I think you are right.


----------



## PINSONxc (Jan 30, 2009)

Well here is number ten! Thanks for the help


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

PINSONxc said:


> Hey I probably sound like an idiot but I am not sure how to PM you, I went to your profile to try and leave you a message but could not figure out how!


I sent you a Visitor Message that might help you around this. It's in your Profile. :tu


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

PINSONxc said:


> Hey I probably sound like an idiot but I am not sure how to PM you, I went to your profile to try and leave you a message but could not figure out how!


I may sound like an idiot too when I say that I'm not sure I saved the friends request properly and I can't recreate it. You're showing up on my friends list but you may not have received confirmation. Just know you're now my friend, friend! 

I'm not sure how many posts you need in order to PM but apparently you're not there yet. Sorry about that! But I take it you're interested in the pipe? I'll get to it this weekend. Just post your address here if you can't PM me by Friday. I also have a new corncob that I'll send. It's never been smoke and, again, it's too small for me. I'd like to see you start off right! I have a few various tobaccos that I can send samples of as well. Yep, even an aromatic or two! I'll send you two aromatics and two non-aromatics so you can see which is the path of least resistance for the future. Don't sweat it if you hate any of them - just hold 'em and trade 'em to someone else!

If you decide that the pipe is not for you, at least you'll remember this great fraternity. You won't find a better bunch of people anywhere. I've been helped out by so many people on this site and other pipe smokers so it gives me immense pleasure to give something back to a newbie.

But just so's ya know... if you and I are ever fighting over that last tin of Escudo or a pristine Ser Jacopo that's 50% off... well... you'll still BE my friend even if I don't treat ya like one at that precise moment.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

wow thats awesome of you to get a newbie started in the wonderful world of pipe smoking. RG for you


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

:tpd: Well done!

..........................:bump2:


----------



## PINSONxc (Jan 30, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I may sound like an idiot too when I say that I'm not sure I saved the friends request properly and I can't recreate it. You're showing up on my friends list but you may not have received confirmation. Just know you're now my friend, friend!
> 
> I'm not sure how many posts you need in order to PM but apparently you're not there yet. Sorry about that! But I take it you're interested in the pipe? I'll get to it this weekend. Just post your address here if you can't PM me by Friday. I also have a new corncob that I'll send. It's never been smoke and, again, it's too small for me. I'd like to see you start off right! I have a few various tobaccos that I can send samples of as well. Yep, even an aromatic or two! I'll send you two aromatics and two non-aromatics so you can see which is the path of least resistance for the future. Don't sweat it if you hate any of them - just hold 'em and trade 'em to someone else!
> 
> ...


No worries if I picked up the last tin I would definitely shoot you some 
Once I figure out how to work the Visitor Comment thing I will give you my info...I swear I am usually pretty technical savvy.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Go ahead and spend the extra money and get a decent briar pipe. The cob pipe is going to burn very hot!


I meant that IT IS going to burn hot!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

PINSONxc said:


> Once I figure out how to work the Visitor Comment thing I will give you my info...I swear I am usually pretty technical savvy.


Go to the member's profile that you want to send a Visitor Message, and you can write the message and send. That's all there is to it.


----------



## PINSONxc (Jan 30, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I may sound like an idiot too when I say that I'm not sure I saved the friends request properly and I can't recreate it. You're showing up on my friends list but you may not have received confirmation. Just know you're now my friend, friend!
> 
> I'm not sure how many posts you need in order to PM but apparently you're not there yet. Sorry about that! But I take it you're interested in the pipe? I'll get to it this weekend. Just post your address here if you can't PM me by Friday. I also have a new corncob that I'll send. It's never been smoke and, again, it's too small for me. I'd like to see you start off right! I have a few various tobaccos that I can send samples of as well. Yep, even an aromatic or two! I'll send you two aromatics and two non-aromatics so you can see which is the path of least resistance for the future. Don't sweat it if you hate any of them - just hold 'em and trade 'em to someone else!
> 
> ...


Just wanted to shoot you my email it is [email protected]


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

PINSONxc said:


> Just wanted to shoot you my email it is [email protected]


I like this guy already after a couple of emails! I only hope my answers are as intelligent as his questions! :rockon:


----------

